# Emotional affair or not?



## Quiet Desperation (Apr 19, 2011)

My question, just because someone has been honest about her feelings for someone and doesn't hide anything, does it stop to be an emotional affair?


----------



## DanF (Sep 27, 2010)

It's an EA.


----------



## askquestions (Apr 20, 2011)

I'm having the same dilemma. I was actually about to post on this board and saw your title. My husband was very honest with me about feelings he had started to develop for another female while he was away (military) and never ever lied to me about what was happening or what he was going through. His honesty and his willingness to talk through things made it feel as if maybe I was overreacting and it wasn't really an infidelity but more of a stress in our marriage ... but, the truth of the matter is, he allowed the situations that brought him to the point that he felt he was developing feelings for someone other than me, and that is why I consider it an infidelity. We discussed it at length, and he understands why I feel cheated on. We're working on it, and I know things could have been way worse, but it hurts just the same. If you feel cheated on, there's a reason for it, and that feeling shouldn't just be brushed aside.


----------



## Softly Walking (May 4, 2011)

I just want to clarify that I am NOT having an EA. Yes I added my ex - yes this is a person I need to deal with but it's not for some lovey-dovey reunion - there is a deceased child involved.


----------

